# A erupção na Islândia e os efeitos no clima



## rbsmr (15 Abr 2010 às 16:38)

Caros colegas,

Uma questão:

Será que a erupção na Islândia, ainda que não comparável ao Mte. Santa Helena e Krakatoa, poderá a trazer alguma variável à meteorologia europeia?
---------------------

Nuvem de cinzas pode originar um pôr-do-sol vermelho
15 de Abril de 2010, 16:00

Para muitos cientistas a nuvem de cinzas que se formou devido à erupção do vulcão Eyjafjallajokull na Islândia, e que está pelo norte da Europa, vai criar um pôr-do-sol vermelho. Este fenómeno foi descrito por David Rothery, um cientista inglês.

Segundo David Rotery, a erupção do vulcão atingiu o clímax ontem formando uma coluna de cinzas que percorreu cerca de 11 km da atmosfera. A grande massa de partículas rochosas concentrou-se primeiramente na Escandinávia mas alastrou-se a outros países como o Reino, Unido e Canadá. "Não é uma nuvem densa, e é provável que não se consiga ver do chão, mas vamos assistir a uma pôr-do-sol vermelho espectacular ao final do dia", afirmou David Rothery.

Nuvem de cinzas vulcânicas não está prevista chegar a Portugal

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) afirmou hoje que não prevê que a enorme massa de cinzas vulcânicas que se está a espalhar pelo Norte da Europa chegue a Portugal. Contactada pela agência Lusa, a coordenadora da divisão de Meteorologia Aeronáutica de Lisboa garantiu que IM, através do seu Centro de Vigilância para Aeronáutica, "está a acompanhar todas as ocorrências que acontecem no espaço aéreo europeu".

Isabel Soares adiantou que, de acordo com a última informação chegada ao Instituto de Meteorologia vinda do Centro Consultivo de Londres, por volta das 13:00, "a pluma de cinzas vulcânicas aparece ligeiramente mais a norte do que a última informação das seis da manhã". "Esta nuvem de cinza vulcânica começa a afectar áreas ainda mais a norte, ou seja, digamos que está a colocar em menor grau a hipótese de sermos afectados", assegurou.

De acordo com a responsável do IM, apesar de os últimos dados apontarem para o afastamento da nuvem para norte, o rumo da nuvem vai depender de se o vulcão continua ou não em erupção e a lançar para a atmosfera cinzas vulcânicas. 

in DN online


----------



## Pixie (15 Abr 2010 às 19:29)

Pois, parece que ainda não há perigo para Portugal.
No entanto pensei no mesmo... porque há risco de erupção do vulcão vizinho, tremores de terra, o nível da água está a subir na zona e... esta cinza não gerará chuva e afins?

Deixo um site com uma fotozinha do norte da europa:

http://www.apolo11.com/vulcoes.php?posic=dat_20100415-150231.inc


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Abr 2010 às 20:54)

Do pouco que ouvi, tendo em conta que se tratava de um simples bloco noticioso, encerraram aeroportos em Inglaterra, Escócia, Noruega, a Alemanha ponderava tomar igual medida e a Bélgica prestes a fazê-lo.

Há certamente muito sensacionalismo envolvido e nestes casos até o desejo de que essa massa de cinzas evolua de tal forma propagando-se por uma vasta área da Europa envolvendo diversos condicionalismos em cada um desses países. 

Talvez as imagens certas indiquem algo mais preocupante, desconheço até agora algo que vá nesse sentido. A imagem da Apolo apresenta apenas um simples rasto face ao que á partida se poderia prever como algo realmente preocupante. 
Até que todo este aparato na forma de cinzas atingisse níveis alarmantes até mesmo do ponto de vista climático quanto a hipotéticas alterações, um episódio bastante mais poderoso teria que ocorrer...


----------



## Paulo H (15 Abr 2010 às 21:10)

Para já a nuvem de cinza vulcânica não se dirige para Portugal. Seria necessário uns 2 ou 3 dias consecutivos de circulação em nortada desde a latitude da islandia até portugal, ou que o jet-stream passasse pela islandia até portugal. Mas atenção, quando se "prevê" ser possível que os próximos 6meses se mantenha a actividade vulcânica na islandia, aí tudo muda.. Não digo, que chegue aqui a pluma de cinza, penso que nos encontramos mais geograficamente protegidos que a restante europa, mas decerto que haverá um incremento significativo de partículas na atmosfera! Dependendo da natureza química e física das partículas, bem como da sua localização em altitude, penso que de alguma forma poderão influenciar as variáveis meteorológicas (precipitação, temperatura), daqui a alguns meses. As partículas podem actuar como núcleos de condensação, e podem reduzir a energia captada do sol embora aqui tb possam potênciar o efeito estufa. Tudo depende das características e localização das partículas na atmosfera. Não acredito que a actividade vulcânica seja de tal forma significativa e alargada que provoque um efeito arrefecimento na europa. Mas, se o vulcão permanecer activo como agora, nos próximos 6meses, é certo que as suas partículas dariam a volta à Terra, em quantidades dispersas claro! Para já, situação bastante complicada para a aviação, e alguma poluição atmosférica. Quanto à cor avermelhada do sol, infelizmente, até já estamos habituados com a calamidade dos incêndios.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Abr 2010 às 21:47)

Claro que o factor tempo (duração) e tempo (condições meteorológicas) jogando em parceria ou nem tanto, acarreta consequências que a médio prazo se tornariam realmente preocupantes.

A duração de vários meses como eventual previsão está em jogo bem como simplesmente cessar actividade dentro de algumas horas; ou poderia desencadear-se outra erupção na mesma área do rift bem como em outro ponto do planeta, enfim a expectativa permanece porque apesar de aparentemente estarmos a uma distância considerável, mesmo que muito indirectamente, a possibilidade de sofrermos os seus efeitos obviamente não é de descartar.


----------



## irpsit (16 Abr 2010 às 08:35)

Na Islândia as erupções destes vulcões vizinhos são frequentes e por vezes ocorrem duas erupções históricas em simultâneo em vulcões que são vizinhos.
São exemplos disso 1477, 1783 ou 1821.

Tem havido actividade sísmica crescente no Hekla e no Grimsvotn, já para não falar que das 3 vezes que o Eyjafjallajokull entrou em erupção, o *Katla *seguiu-se. É provável que a actividade continue e aumente. É normal.

Eu estive nesta região o ano passado. Há sítios onde é possível ver quatro vulcões em simultâneo. Estão todos perto uns dos outros, num raio de 50-100km: Hekla, Eyjafjallajokull, Katla, Torfajokull, Grimsvotn, Bardarbunga.

Este sistema produziu a maior erupção de lava do Holoceno, da fissura de 75km (imaginem o tamanho que é) de *Eldgjá*, em 934. E produziu uma erupção de VEI6, *Laki*, em 1783, que causou um inverno vulcânico na Europa. Nesse verão, as pessoas relatavam uma persistente névoa, sol vermelho, e milhares de pessoas morreram na Europa de fome/envenenamento pelos gases. São situações raras mas que ocorrem.

A erupção coincidiu com um verão quente recorde em *1783*, um inverno frio recorde em 1784, um verão frio em 1784, e o tempo extremo prolongou-se pelos anos seguintes, precipitando a revolução francesa. As quantidades de dióxido de enxofre libertado, foram massivas.

Ontem havia relatos de que de cinza e cheiro a enxofre na Noruega e Escócia.



> Gilbert White recorded his perceptions of the event at Selborne:
> The summer of the year 1783 was an amazing and portentous one, and full of horrible phaenomena; for besides the alarming meteors and tremendous thunder-storms that affrighted and distressed the different counties of this kingdom, the peculiar haze, or smokey fog, that prevailed for many weeks in this island, and in every part of Europe, and even beyond its limits, was a most extraordinary appearance, unlike anything known within the memory of man. By my journal I find that I had noticed this strange occurrence from June 23 to July 20 inclusive, during which period the wind varied to every quarter without making any alteration in the air. The sun, at noon, looked as blank as a clouded moon, and shed a rust- coloured ferruginous light on the ground, and floors of rooms; but was particularly lurid and blood-coloured at rising and setting. All the time the heat was so intense that butchers' meat could hardly be eaten on the day after it was killed; and the flies swarmed so in the lanes and hedges that they rendered the horses half frantic, and riding irksome. The country people began to look with a superstitious awe, at the red, louring aspect of the sun;





> Benjamin Franklin recorded his observations in a 1784 lecture:
> During several of the summer months of the year 1783, when the effect of the sun's rays to heat the earth in these northern regions should have been greater, there existed a constant fog over all Europe, and a great part of North America. This fog was of a permanent nature; it was dry, and the rays of the sun seemed to have little effect towards dissipating it, as they easily do a moist fog, arising from water. They were indeed rendered so faint in passing through it, that when collected in the focus of a burning glass they would scarce kindle brown paper. Of course, their summer effect in heating the Earth was exceedingly diminished. Hence the surface was early frozen. Hence the first snows remained on it unmelted, and received continual additions. Hence the air was more chilled, and the winds more severely cold. Hence perhaps the winter of 1783-4 was more severe than any that had happened for many years.
> The cause of this universal fog is not yet ascertained [...] or whether it was the vast quantity of smoke, long continuing, to issue during the summer from Hecla in Iceland, and that other volcano which arose out of the sea near that island, which smoke might be spread by various winds, over the northern part of the world, is yet uncertain.[14] (According to contemporary records, Hekla did not erupt in 1783; its previous eruption was in 1766. The Laki fissure eruption was 45 miles (72 km)[15] to the east and the Grímsvötn volcano was erupting circa 75 miles (121 km)[16] north east. Additionally Katla, only 31 miles (50 km)[17] south east, was still renowned after its spectacular eruption 28 years earlier in 1755.)


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2010 às 10:52)

A presente erupção do impronunciável Yjafjallajökull não parece vir a ser muito relevante em termos climáticos para já. Está a ter um enorme impacto humano mas por causa do receio da aviação em relação às cinzas vulcânicas. A erupção de 1821/23 foi prolongada e não consta que tenha tido muito efeito no clima. Refira-se que apesar de ter demorado quase dois anos isso não significa que estejam constantemente a ocorrer grandes explosões e emissões para a atmosfera. Efeitos locais e na saúde é que já foram relevantes obviamente.

Como o iprist mencionou, é enorme a possibilidade de um outro, o Katla, entrar em erupção nos próximos meses pois assim aconteceu no passado após erupções do Eyjafjallajökull. O efeito climático deste no passado também não parece ter sido significativo, neste o risco é sobretudo no país, devido às gigantescas inundações que provocou no passado ao fundir o gelo do glaciar.

Mas há de facto um vulcão na Islândia que há uns séculos provocou um enorme impacto global, sobretudo no hemisfério norte, também referido pelo iprsit, o Laki. 

Como discutido no tópico Vulcões e Clima, são sobretudo grandes erupções tropicais que tem impacto no clima, mas há algumas poucas excepções, e o Laki foi uma delas, entre 1783 e 1784.. Mas ao contrário do Katla, *não há qualquer sinal de que este vulcão entre em erupção*, está adormecido desde essa altura.




> *Laki - Consequences in Europe*
> 
> An estimated 120 mio. tons of sulfur dioxide were emitted: approximately equivalent to three times the total annual European industrial output in 2006, and also equivalent to a Mount Pinatubo-1991 eruption every three days.[6]  This outpouring of sulfur dioxide during unusual weather conditions caused a thick haze to spread across western Europe, resulting in many thousands of deaths throughout 1783 and the winter of 1784.
> 
> ...





Claro que isto é o expectável, mas ninguém sabe prever o rumo destas coisas. Se o Yjafjallajökull continuar activo muito tempo e com variadas explosões ou se o Katla começar também, acabará por ter impacto, tudo tem consequências na atmosfera. E uns que não foram relevantes no passado podem ser relevantes no futuro, ou vice versa.





> *Iceland volcano not likely to significantly affect the climate or weather*
> Volcanic eruptions are capable of significantly cooling the climate for 1 - 2 years after a major eruption spews sulfur dioxide gas forcefully enough so that it reaches the stratosphere. Once in the stratosphere, the gas reacts to form highly reflective sulfuric acid droplets mixed with water (sulfate aerosol particles). Our volcanoes and climate page covers the topic in more detail. Let's examine recent volcanic eruptions that have had a significant cooling effect on the climate. In the past 200 years, Mt. Pinatubo in the Philippines (June 1991), El Chichon (Mexico, 1982), Mt. Agung (Indonesia, 1963), Santa Maria (Guatemala, 1902) Krakatoa (Indonesia, 1883), and Tambora (1815) all created noticeable cooling. The Mt. Pinatubo and El Chichon eruptions caused a greater than 10% drop in sunlight reaching the surface. The eruption of Tambora in 1815 had an even greater impact, triggering the famed Year Without a Summer in 1816. You'll notice from the list of eruptions above that all of these climate-cooling events were from volcanoes in the tropics. Above the tropics, the stratosphere's circulation features rising air, which pulls the sulfur-containing volcanic aerosols high into the stratosphere. Upper-level winds in the stratosphere tend to flow from the Equator to the poles, so sulfur aerosols from equatorial eruptions get spread out over both hemispheres. These aerosol particles take a year or two to settle back down to earth, since there is no rain in the stratosphere to help remove them. However, if a major volcanic eruption occurs in the mid-latitudes or polar regions, the circulation of the stratosphere in those regions generally features pole-ward-flowing, sinking air, and the volcanic aerosol particles are not able to penetrate high in the stratosphere or get spread out around the entire globe.
> 
> There have been at least two exceptions to the tropics-only rule. Realclimate.org discusses the eruption of the Laki volcano in Iceland, between 1783-1784. The eruption was probably not able to inject much sulfur into the stratosphere. However, since the eruption was sustained for so long, significantly elevated sulfur concentrations were seen in the lower atmosphere over much of the Atlantic and European regions, which had a pronounced cooling effect on the region.
> ...







> *Volcanic activity and climate*
> 
> The most important recent volcanic impact on climate was that of Mt. Pinatubo in the Phillipines which erupted in June 1991. Prior to that El Chichon (Mexico, in 1982), Mt. Agung (Indonesia, 1963), Santa Maria (Guatemala, 1902) and Krakatoa (Indonesia, 1883) all had noticeable cooling effects. The observant among you will notice that all of these volcanoes are in the tropics, and this turns out to be a crucial determinant of how much climate impact there is. Additionally, each of the these eruptions had a high VEI (Volcanic Explosivity Index) and high sulphur dioxide amounts in the ejecta. In each case, the eruption was so strong that significant amounts of sulphur dioxide (which gets converted to sulphate aerosols) were carried up into the stratosphere (12 to 15 km above the ground). There, because this is well above the clouds and rain of the troposphere, the sulphates can hang around for a long time (a few years) while sulphates in the lower atmosphere get quickly washed out and don’t generally have a long term impact (but there can be exceptions – see below). This can happen equally well in the mid and high latitudes, but the key factor in tropical eruptions is that the circulation of the stratosphere (rising in the tropics, subsidence in the high latitudes) favors the worldwide dispersion of tropical sulphates, but pushes high-latitude sulphates right back down again. So for tropical eruptions, the effects both last longer and are more widespread than for equally explosive high-latitude eruptions. The principle impact is a couple of years of cooling (since sulphates are reflective), but related changes in dynamics can cause ‘winter warming’ in Europe, and there are hints in the paleo-record of an impact on El Nino events – the probability of one may double after a big tropical eruption (Adams et al, 2003).
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (16 Abr 2010 às 17:36)

Olá Vince,

Para esclarecer ainda mais. O Laki (erupção em 1783-1784) não é um vulcão mas sim uma fissura. Os geólogos dizem que pertence ao vulcão central de Grimsvotn. Este está a uns 100 kms a nordeste do Katla, e coberto por um gigante glaciar. A fissura Laki está a meia distância entre o Grimsvotn e o Katla, numa zona sem gelo. Quando o Laki estava em erupção, o Grimsvotn também estava (1783-1785). E o Katla tinha acabado uns anos antes de ter uma das suas maiores erupções históricas.

Curiosamente outra fissura muito próxima, a Eldjgá (erupção em 934-938), pertence ao Katla (dizem os especialistas), e foi a maior erupção de lava do Holoceno. Também está localizada entre o Katla e Grimsvotn.

Na verdade, eu estive na Islândia o verão passado, e ambas as fissuras estão a 50km de ambos os vulcões, Katla e Grimsvotn. Toda aquela zona está cheia de fissuras, por exemplo, outra Veidivotn, pertence a outra vulcão, o Torfajokull que é o vizinho do Katla e do Eyjafjallajokull e ainda dum quarto vulcão que nunca teve erupções no Holoceno. 

Ou seja, em síntese, a 100km a leste de Reykjavik (que por si só está rodeada de pequenos vulcões), situa-se o *Hekla*. A 50km a leste está o tal grupo dos 4 vulcões, *Eyjafjallajokull *(sul), *Katla *(este), *Torjakojull *(norte) e *Tungnafellsjökull *(oeste). A outros 50km ainda para leste, chegámos à zona das fissuras *Laki*, *Eldjgá *e outras, e outros 50km mais para leste está a calote polar Vatnajokull que oculta os vulcões de *Grimsvotn *e *Bardarbunga *(estes dois muito explosivos) e ainda outro. A partir daí, a falha geológica move-se para norte e então situa-se mais uma meia dúzia de outros vulcões, menos explosivos.

É dificil dizer, a que vulcões centrais pertencem aquelas fissuras. Na verdade toda a zona tem sinais de fissuras, crateras pequenas, e campos de lava. 

http://www.icenews.is/index.php/2010/04/16/iceland-eruption-could-trigger-more/

Chamo a atenção que é notícia hoje o alerta grave emitido para o Grimsvotn, que parece ele também querer entrar em erupção. Ou seja, temos o cenário provável de 3 erupções explosivas em simultâneo (o que já ocorreu antes).

O Laki fica portanto a SW do Grimsvotn, e o Eldja a NE do Katla. O Eyjafjallajokull está a E do Katla.
Não me parece que nada vá ocorrer nos Açores, já a combinação Grimsvotn+Katla parece provável de entrar em erupção e não é um cenário muito desejável, até porque viajo para a Islândia em duas semanas.









Vince disse:


> A presente erupção do impronunciável Yjafjallajökull não parece vir a ser muito relevante em termos climáticos para já. Está a ter um enorme impacto humano mas por causa do receio da aviação em relação às cinzas vulcânicas. A erupção de 1821/23 foi prolongada e não consta que tenha tido muito efeito no clima. Refira-se que apesar de ter demorado quase dois anos isso não significa que estejam constantemente a ocorrer grandes explosões e emissões para a atmosfera. Efeitos locais e na saúde é que já foram relevantes obviamente.
> 
> Como o iprist mencionou, é enorme a possibilidade de um outro, o Katla, entrar em erupção nos próximos meses pois assim aconteceu no passado após erupções do Eyjafjallajökull. O efeito climático deste no passado também não parece ter sido significativo, neste o risco é sobretudo no país, devido às gigantescas inundações que provocou no passado ao fundir o gelo do glaciar.
> 
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Abr 2010 às 21:37)

É difícil fugir ao conceito que ainda muito persiste de que estas manifestações geológicas pelo facto de nos nossos dias não serem habituais nesta região do Planeta ou que apenas se considerem ocorrências do passado mais longínquo, não produzam efeitos catastróficos mesmo que num processo lento como o que poderia surgir de situações semelhantes a esta.

Parece estar tudo em suspenso com vários factores em jogo.
Mas, e se…, e se…, bom, até ao momento as reacções surgem de um dos patamares fundamentais da economia, o sector dos transportes aéreos, que avançam já com números astronómicos ao nível de prejuízos devido aos sucessivos cancelamentos de voos.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2010 às 21:43)

Usem este tópico apenas para falar da questão climática.
Para seguir ou discutir a erupção em si, utilizem o outro tópico no fórum apropriado (Sismologia e Vulcanismo):

 A erupção do Eyjafjallajökull na Islândia


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Mai 2010 às 16:50)

Londres, 10 mai (EFE).- A nuvem de cinzas gerada pelo vulcão islandês pode gerar alterações aéreas durante todo o verão europeu, como adverte hoje o Escritório de Meteorologia Britânico (Met Office).

Os especialistas lembram, no entanto, que não podem determinar quando nem em que direção a fumaça vulcânica seguirá.

"Estamos todos à mercê do vulcão e é impossível saber por quanto tempo continuará em erupção", indicou hoje um porta-voz do Met Office.

Segundo o porta-voz, durante essa estação do ano normalmente os ventos sopram do sudoeste e é pouco habitual que os ventos do norte dominem o clima.

"Trata-se de uma situação que, por enquanto, é preciso acompanhar dia a dia. A atividade vulcânica diminuiu um pouco durante uma temporada e agora voltou mais ativa", disse.

No Reino Unido, predominam ventos do sudoeste e, quando sopram, como ocorre normalmente durante grande parte do verão, qualquer nuvem de cinzas procedente da Islândia é arrastada para o Polo Norte.

Segundo os especialistas, o que está acontecendo ultimamente é que ganharam força os ventos do noroeste, que empurraram a nuvem de cinzas vulcânicas para a Europa


 Entao eu tava lendo que na europa nessa epoca do ano os ventos noroeste nao predominam com tanta forca ,  o que voces acham ? 
 Anomalia climatica devido ao vulcao  ou apenas coincidencia ?


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Mai 2010 às 16:51)

Tirado desse site; http://noticias.bol.uol.com.br/cien...lcao-islandes-afete-europa-durante-verao.jhtm


----------



## David sf (11 Mai 2010 às 18:54)

cubensis disse:


> Londres, 10 mai (EFE).- A nuvem de cinzas gerada pelo vulcão islandês pode gerar alterações aéreas durante todo o verão europeu, como adverte hoje o Escritório de Meteorologia Britânico (Met Office).
> 
> Os especialistas lembram, no entanto, que não podem determinar quando nem em que direção a fumaça vulcânica seguirá.
> 
> ...



A notícia está mal explicada, e a resposta à tua pergunta é simples. No Verão predominam ventos de sudoeste no Reino Unido. Neste momento predomina o vento de noroeste. O Verão só começa daqui a cerca de mês e meio. Portanto tudo normal.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Mai 2010 às 23:33)

joseoliveira disse:


> É difícil fugir ao conceito que ainda muito persiste de que estas manifestações geológicas pelo facto de nos nossos dias não serem habituais nesta região do Planeta ou que apenas se considerem ocorrências do passado mais longínquo, não produzam efeitos catastróficos mesmo que num processo lento como o que poderia surgir de situações semelhantes a esta.
> 
> Parece estar tudo em suspenso com vários factores em jogo.
> Mas, e se…, e se…, bom, até ao momento as reacções surgem de um dos patamares fundamentais da economia, o sector dos transportes aéreos, que avançam já com números astronómicos ao nível de prejuízos devido aos sucessivos cancelamentos de voos.



Muito agradável de ler esta opinião do Joseoliveira, e também muito sensata e ao mesmo tempo plena de acutilância.

O problema é que o planeta é um organismo vivo, como sempre o foi, com uma pequena GRANDE diferença em relação ao passado: é que agora é habitada por milhões de seres humanos que desenvolveram a sua sociedade com uma ideia errada de que nada a afectará.

Bem pelo contrário, estamos completamente à mercê dos elementos da natureza.

Vejam como um pequeno vulcão (sim, porque este é um pequeno vulcão), pode manter milhões de europeus em alerta constante. 

Meus amigos, tirem o cavalinho da chuva, quando a mãe-natureza diser «chega!», acreditem que nada poderemos fazer, seja o impacto de um asteróide errante, ou uma sucessão de eventos geológicos devasaadores.
Aí, resta-nos assistir impotentes e resignados.


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Mai 2010 às 17:29)

Voces tao notando alguma diferenca nas temperaturas de portugal. Aqui onde eu moro desde o meio de abril a temperatura esta mais baixa que o normal.

 Sera que tem alguma coiza a ver com a erupcao do vulcao islandes ?


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Mai 2010 às 17:32)

David sf  e verdade ainda falta um bocado para o verao .


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Mai 2010 às 18:12)

Eu li um texto muito interesante que liga a translacao  de jupiter com as atividades solares. Segundo o modelo que se baseia no ciclo de gleissberg de que o sol tem um ciclo mais longo que o ciclo de 11 anos. Esse ciclo duraria 90 anos e teve seu pico em 1957 e teria seu minimu entre 1996 a 2011. E a previsao se realizou o sol nesse ultimo ciclo de 11 anos   teve um periodo de estranha calamaria.

 E ainda propoe que o vento solar atraze alguns segundos a rotacao da terra e isso causaria terremotos e vulcanismo e a previsao e para essa epoca.
 o texto e muito interessante e faz varias previzoes que estao realmente acontecendo vale muito a pena ler !

 Aqui esta o link;http://www.cbmet.com/cbm-files/13-203137228025f7ceaddd538da164d871.pdf


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mai 2010 às 21:52)

cubensis disse:


> Voces tao notando alguma diferenca nas temperaturas de portugal. Aqui onde eu moro desde o meio de abril a temperatura esta mais baixa que o normal.
> 
> Sera que tem alguma coiza a ver com a erupcao do vulcao islandes ?



Corrijam-me se estiver errado, mas o facto de estarmos a atravessar um período de dias bastante quente, que obviamente é fruto de massas de ar quente e seco do interior da península, por si só é uma razão bastante válida não só devido à sua proveniência mas também porque o mês de Maio, numa fase sazonal de Primavera já avançada assim o permite. 
Claro que não é inédito, no fundo é um período de anomalia positiva  e semelhante a outros ocorridos em anos anteriores e até em meses homologamente anteriores.

Manifestações geológicas como esta, a produzirem efeitos digamos que ao nível global e que alterem as condições climáticas como outros no passado cujos efeitos resultaram num arrefecimento profundamente sentido em vastas áreas do planeta levando a períodos de glaciação, obviamente que está aqui implícito o factor dimensão nestas manifestações.
A continuar a este ritmo de emanação de cinzas para a atmosfera, no caso deste vulcão na Islândia, só a longo prazo se poderia determinar como responsável por eventuais alterações no clima, por exemplo na Europa ocidental como 1º impacto e posteriormente alargando progressivamente o seu campo de acção. 
Portanto essa dúvida até ao momento não tem que se colocar!


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Mai 2010 às 04:18)

E voce deve ter razao quanto a esta questao mas eu fiquei intrigado e porque a ultima vez que a temperatura ficou tao baixa em abril aqui na minha cidade foi em 1996 quando de fato um vulcao provocou alteracoes climaticas este vulcao chama se Soufriere localizado na ilha de Montserrat a erupcao ocorreu em julho de 1995. As temperaturas ficaram claramente mais baixa aqui na minha cidade e logicamente no resto do planeta.

 A unica diferenca e que apos a erupcao as temperaturas demoraram quase 1 ano para realmente comessar a cair.

 Para uma maca de ar vir da europa ate a asia demora alguns dias entre 2 a 3 a corrente do jato empurra muitas nuvens para o interior do continente e esta o atravessa em poucos dias todo o continente europeu e asiatico. note nessa imagem prolongada de satelite como as nuvens tendem a se deslocar para leste  http://tenki.jp/satellite/world?satellite_type=area_top  .  Esse efeito e mais notavel em abril e nos meses de inverno quando claramente as nuvens que causaram instabilidade na europa depois de alguns dias passando pelo norte da russia mongolia norte da china himalaia causam chuvas ou neve aqui no japao tambem. No verao esse efeito raramente ocorre.


----------

